# is the VW fox rwd



## the_wurst (Jun 18, 2002)

or just funky with the engine lining forward and the tranny going side to side
I'm in the market for a new toy and I see these in nice shape for pretty cheap. Easy to work on like my mkII?


----------



## RechtsFahren (Dec 8, 2000)

*Re: is the VW fox rwd (the_wurst)*

Def FWD. MkII has to be a much more sophisticated auto. Isn't the VW Fox basically the same platform as the mid '70s Audi Fox?


[Modified by RechtsFahren, 9:29 PM 1-8-2003]


----------



## maximus_manx (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: is the VW fox rwd (RechtsFahren)*

It's RWD if you're going backwards..................


----------



## RechtsFahren (Dec 8, 2000)

*Re: is the VW fox rwd (maximus_manx)*

It probably has a faster 0-10 that way.


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: is the VW fox rwd (the_wurst)*

no its fwd, the only vw with the engine rining front to back is the quantum syncro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1552 (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: is the VW fox rwd (roccostud)*

quote:[HR][/HR]no its fwd, the only vw with the engine rining front to back is the quantum syncro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Actually, Foxes, Dashers, and all Quantums had longitudinally mounted engines.
Dasher was 1st generation Passat (B1), and Quantum was the 2nd (B2).
Brad
1552


----------



## pentoro (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: is the VW fox rwd (brad1552)*

Cheep, good reliable transportation, I had an 88 2dr.,,Just don't expect to win any races!


----------



## Vw_herbie (May 10, 2000)

*Re: is the VW fox rwd (brad1552)*

The new Passat is longitudinally mounted too, isn't it?


[Modified by Vw_herbie, 3:19 PM 1-9-2003]


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

*Re: is the VW fox rwd (Vw_herbie)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The new Passat is longitudinally mounted too, ins't it?[HR][/HR]​Yep


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: is the VW fox rwd (brad1552)*

quote:[HR][/HR]no its fwd, the only vw with the engine rining front to back is the quantum syncro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Actually, Foxes, Dashers, and all Quantums had longitudinally mounted engines.
Dasher was 1st generation Passat (B1), and Quantum was the 2nd (B2).
Brad
but the fox is fwd and so is the dasher
1552[HR][/HR]​


----------



## D Clymer (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: is the VW fox rwd (roccostud)*

Yes. The Fox was basically a shortened B1 (Audi Fox/Dasher) platform, except it used the rear suspension of the Quantum: V profile twist beam instead of the more primative Audi beam axle with Panhard rod. VW called it the BX chassis.
It's a surprisingly good platform in some ways. For one thing it is way stiffer than an A1 Rabbit, and I think even a little stiffer than a two door A2 Golf. Also, the shift linkage is better than the early transverse engined VWs. There are a lot of potential upgrades since the Audi 4000 and Quantum share a lot of interchangeable parts, although a lot of these avenues are fairly unexplored. 
I personally wouldn't bother with a Fox, just because the appeal is too limited. You'd never any money back out of a Fox project because nobody else would want the car. Although, if that doesn't bother you why not go for it?


----------



## Zwoobah (Nov 16, 2000)

*Re: is the VW fox rwd (D Clymer)*

the fox can actually be an interesting car. from the factory, they came equipped with a performance-squelching exhaust restrictor "donut" stuck just behind the cat. this was because the fox was actually running faster 0-60 times than the 8V mk2 basemodel, and VW can't have it's cheapo fox outrunning it's midline golf. so, pull the donut, grab some audi 4000 parts, and have cheap reliable transportation that'll last you forever and be quick enough to comfortably cruise the highway.


----------



## HiJinx (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: is the VW fox rwd (pentoro)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Cheep, good reliable transportation, I had an 88 2dr.,,Just don't expect to win any races!







[HR][/HR]​LOL, You are kidding right?


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: is the VW fox rwd (HiJinx)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Cheep, good reliable transportation, I had an 88 2dr.,,Just don't expect to win any races!








LOL, You are kidding right?
[HR][/HR]​No, I bet he probably isn't. I had a fox for 3-4 years prior to the rado and put about 60-70k miles on the car. It was a great small car that is quite a bargain, if and only if your looking for the most basic of transportation and decent reliability. I think the only things that needed to be fixed on the car were the shocks and brakes. Though when I traded it in, it had some type of idle problem. I wish I had that car instead of my Jetta, though the jetta seats are a bit more comfortable. 


[Modified by 6cylVWguy, 4:53 PM 3-17-2003]


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: is the VW fox rwd (6cylVWguy)*

Had a '88 fox 4-door before my Audi, great little car. As said before, didn't do that fast, but ran well. Got great gasmileage and withstood all my beatings.


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

*Re: is the VW fox rwd (blkaudicq)*

-


[Modified by Aw614, 11:56 PM 3-17-2003]


----------



## HiJinx (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: is the VW fox rwd (6cylVWguy)*

Ok you guys, I just wanna catch yall all up to speed here. 
The fox, albiet slower than dirt from the factory, when tuned, is an amazing lil car. 
As to date, i can out handle all of my A2/A3 and A4 buddies, although quite a bit of the A1 guys out handle me on the twisties. 
As far as performance goes? Well, that low low HP rating comes from this. VW couldn't very well have their baseline econo box out accelerating and out running there flagship Jetta and sporty Golfs and GTIs. So, they detuned it via horrible exhaust, a restrictor ring, low compression and small valves. 
Look at my sig. Lets put it this way. Stock G60 Corrados, 16Vs and tuned 8Vs can't hang in most cases with my Fox and quite a few other tuned Foxes. 
So, don't doubt VW's ugly lil duckling. You very well may be watching ones taillights one day.


----------

